# Metal Roof Diverter



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Is this the proper way to flash a chimney, as opposed to using a cricket? It seems to me snow and ice will back up under the roofing.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

*R903.2.2 Crickets and saddles.* A cricket or saddle shall be installed on the ridge side of any chimney or penetration more than 30 inches (762 mm) wide as measured perpendicular to the slope. Cricket or saddle coverings shall be sheet metal or of the same material as the roof covering.

Don't know if it helps but it is code in the USA.

Of course, we don't know were you are as you do not have a location in your profile.

Andy.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

If that was done right snow and rain will not back up under it. Done many just like that with no problems, There would be closure in that area to seal it off. A person can make a metal cricket for places like that , altough I have not found the need to do so yet.


personally I would flash a little different on the brick so I was not depending on sealant so much.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Is there a sealant strip under the roof metal? I always run it a foot up and bend a hook on the flashing under the roof metal. Got any pics of the other flashing details? yeah chimney detail could be better...


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

you wont see a chimney flashed like that on any of my roofs its not that hard to build a scuffer and be sure there will be no issue down the road...........I usualy see failing mortar on roofs that were flashed like that so I try and correct it and keep it from happening again. 

my .02


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Red Adobe said:


> you wont see a chimney flashed like that on any of my roofs its not that hard to build a scuffer and be sure there will be no issue down the road...........I usualy see failing mortar on roofs that were flashed like that so I try and correct it and keep it from happening again.
> 
> my .02


Red hate to seem dumb here , but what is a scuffer. I don't have problems with my steel roofs . Always interested in better ways though.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

A saddle is what I would have done. Plus it looks like clear silicone was used to caulk the counter flashing...


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

my bad Randy.
A small cricket


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Have no clue what it looks like underneath so can't say how good it is. Two things pop out right aways. No counterflashing and no sidewall. Did they just put a flashing underneath the roofing on the side, run the panel over it and caulk it? Dunno what the front looks like either. 

As far as crickets go, My rule of thumb is anything under 28" does not necessarily need a cricket but I always try to slightly angle the backpan. Not enough to notice but enough to keep water from sitting very long.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question pertaining to this actually. I just installed a metal roof over shingles "customer too cheap to rip off old roof nor even fur strip it " The pitch is 10-12 so i opted to flash the chimney already and build my own cricket out of heavy steel painted to match the roof. The cricket has tabs welded on and will be bolted on over the metal roofing with 3/8ths lag bolts, heavy rubber washers and will also be caulked. The chimney itself has a lot of sway so i opted to weld on tabs to the cricket and will be wrapping a band around the chimney to the cricket. Has anyone done anything like this in the past? The cricket will not be sealed to the roof other than at the mounting points, any water run off will still run under the cricket and shed off the flashing. The cricket is mainly there to deflect the ice/snow and help keep the chimney standing with additional support.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Crickets aren't just for snow and ice. Depending on the slope, distance to the ridge, rain fall, you can get water in past imperfect flashing (the flashing shown above is worse than normal). 

For the metal cricket mentioned, on a heavy downpour it will be diverting much of the water.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree most crickets are for diverting water and to shed snow and ice. Just wondering how many folks build them for the ice/snow shed alone. Most crickets i see around here on steep roofs get tore up badly from the ice/snow sliding off. This is why i opted to build one of heavier steel and lag bolt it down. The cricket is all one piece and the only thing getting tore up is the paint and whatever stress is on the head of the lag bolts. We have all seen where the metal roofing or flashing gets tore up on a cricket, this is what i am trying to prevent with all one piece. 

It is quite strong, after cutting it out and bending it to the angle i needed i was able to stand "280 lbs" on the ridge of it with no flex at all. Should be even stronger after it is bolted down. I hope to have it on tomorrow and will post pics.


----------

